

Apple refreshes MacBook Pro lineup - harryzhang
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/22/4866808/apple-refreshes-macbook-pro-lineup

======
phaus
Is there something special about Apple's DRAM that makes it not a retarded
decision to cut the amount of RAM in the baseline rMBP in half? Or did they
just do it simply to give you the illusion that the price of the machine is
cheaper when you'll actually pay about the same after a RAM upgrade?

~~~
glogla
While I'm not sure about "retarded", I am saddened by the RAM cut as well. We
might actually pay more then before, because Apple soldered-on RAM is pretty
expensive.

